# Lazy Walker



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Now that I have a second Havanese, I compare them a lot and they have so many similarities but one that is drastically different is going for a walk. For the past 2 months, I have been working on Dora losing weight. She gained a bit of weight and hasn't seemed to lose it so I started walking her alone. She doesn't like the dual lead with Belle or Dash (they go crazy and I wouldn't want to be hooked to them myself). Well I have come to the conclusion, Dora is just lazy (we have both gained weight for the same reason!!!) 

At first, I thought the issue is she doesn't want to be walked alone. She would throw herself on the ground and I had to drag her a few blocks. My neighbors must have thought I was stealing someone's dog! But if I take the two, she doesnt like them pulling her and stops and puts on the breaks. We got thru walking alone after a few days of pretty much me just dragging her along. Then it turned into she got stuff on her. If there was a leaf anywhere on her, she would lay in the road during the walk. Then she got smart and would pretend something was on her- DH has caught her doing this, cause she knows we pick her up and examine her. There is nothing on her you put her down and she lays down again!

Meanwhile, I leave Dash and Belle at home and they go to the window and cry the entire time (Dash actually howls so I am not allowed to leave Dash if DH is home!) If I take just Belle or Dash, neither of them ever looks back for another dog, they can carry sticks and burrs all over them and I never know it on a walk. 

Dora isn't lazy when it comes to squirrel chasing, getting cookies, and many times, we will come home from a walk and she will run around excited to be home. So I really don't think it is anything physical. She had a blood panel last year and was good. I really just don't know what else I can do to make walks enjoyable for her. I just thought dogs are suppose to love walks- my other two are totally opposite! Now take Dora offleash and go hiking, she loves it- she doesnt run like Belle and Dash but she is happy and wagging and going the entire time.

P.S. Dora is almost back to her weight so we have accomplished something in our struggle of the walk.

Does anyone else have a odd ball like me?


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I dont have a dog like that, but I do find it fairly amusing 
(sorry I find your struggle amusing Amanda...)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, I so enjoy stories of your furballs. Congratulations on losing Dora's weight! 

I would say Lizzie could fit in with Dora. She is my chubby furgirl. She is laid back. Loves to eat and doesn't really like to walk or run for long. She is healthy but she is the happiest at home, playing with her toys when she wants or sitting at the front door watching squirrels, rabbits, birds or anything else that fancies her. She can sit there for hours. She is very affectionate but not demanding. 

Benji on the other hand is very active, demands a lot of attention and is full of antics. Watches TV, me working on the computer, wants to know why I am hiding behind the newspaper, chases squirrels, asks me to pet his favorite Skineeze toys fox and skunk, brings them to bed to sleep with him. He is quite a character and keep us amused all the time with the stuff he comes up with. 

The Havs are so entertaining!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala is also lazy! Which is funny because my husband and I are super active runners, hikers, skiiers etc and Nala prefers to sniff bushes and let the breeze blow in her fur. (I think she brings some zen balance to us!)

She really knows how to put the brakes on, a full lean and a very funny face! I used to carry chicken around in my pockets to motivate her. Now that its summer I may try to increase the walks. She REALLY doesn't like bad weather or puddles.

She does like routine and seems to do best if we do the same exact walk every day. When we walk by the coffee shop and I don't get a coffee, she puts the brakes on and looks at me like I forgot. Same thing if I don't go into the post office.

When I first got her she didn't like to leave the house and I would have to carry her away from the house and then walk back. I think it was a security thing with her.

I don't know if that helps at all.....

annie


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Treadmill for mom and Dora???


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I guess for about a month now....Dexter has been lazy too! I will have the leash on him and he does not want to leave the yard....then, it is the next yard....I call him in a very friendly mood and say "Come On" and pat my legs and bow down to Dexter (play position) and Dexter usually comes running....

Once we are walking, he is fine. We walk when the sun goes down and it is cooler outside.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Doesn't Dora have a favorite toy (I thought it was a bunny of some sort)? I would use it with her as an incentive for her to walk. I don't really have that problem with my two as they both love a good walk, but I've found that a way to get Kubrick to do something that he really doesn't want to do is to have his favorite ball on hand. He'll do anything for it! I'm thinking, of course, for you to start out on smaller walks and work your way up... but perhaps if you bring a toy she goes crazy for (and throw it for her after a block then two, then three, etc.), it might help. Just throwing an idea out there.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great idea Lina! I will be taking one of Dexter's toys on the next walk.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter loves a walk but Murphy will drag behind. If I start to run a little he'll catch up. One of our neighbors has a fake deer in their yard and we joke that it's Murphy's girlfriend! He can't wait to get to the end of the street to see it and runs but once we head back up the street he's a lazy bones. All of our neighborhood must think I'm crazy the way I talk to them when we're outside!
Maybe if you run just a little she'll get excited and want to chase you to keep up and then she'll walk? Works for us!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy-Have you been talking to Dasher and my agility instructor?

Lina- That is an excellent idea. She will do anything in the world for bunny. I am going to try that tonight if it isn't stormy.

Ann-you are just trying to get me to run!!! I am trying to start running with Dash and I am not giving any of you my address. Let's just say Dash puts on the breaks the other way like Mom, we just got started why are you heading back!


It is really funny because if anyone seen my two therapy dogs walk as a team, you would never know how trained they are. Dash and Belle are honestly the perfect match. They are both full speed ahead, no time to sniff or potty. Dora has always kind of been the other way but now taking her alone, I realize how much she doesnt like it. And the worst thing is she will lay down in the middle of the street, people's yards and act like I am dragging her. When Jim and I took her for the walk the other night, she ran out so happy and jumped up against the car!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, Amanda, I love to walk and had hoped that Moxie would love it too, but lately I have conceded to the fact that he would rather stay home. So, if I really want some stress relief and exercise I go without him. It has been good training because I am just starting to leave him alone without the expen or crate and the length of time is good to try him alone. Sometimes he will chug along like a trooper, other times the arguments with him are just not worth it when I just need some exercise and fresh air, ya know?
He does love to walk the neighborhood in CA where there are always dogs to sniff and Muttropolis treats straight ahead!! Here it is much more rural.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL. I love your storytelling. I can just imagine the whole scenario. I love the part where she pretends she has something in her coat so she can be picked up. Izzy loves to walk and I'm working on getting her to not pull. She always wants to be in front. So if my son is up ahead, she'll pull to go up in front. My son tryies walking her but then she's just looking back watching me and trying to come back to me. At least she's lost weight and is back in shape. I hope the toy works for you.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Debra - I love your new avatar picture.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Amanda, I had to laugh! Dora and Tess would be very happy walking together. Although in Tess' case she loves to go on the walks, she just wants it to be very leisurely....an easy stroll with frequent stops to smell the grass/tree/sidewalk/air, stop to watch someone/something down the street, stop to lay down on the lawn/sidewalk/street/where ever, stop because Cody is pulling, stop....well, just to stop. It used to be she would just sit down, now she uses the full lay down. For such a little dog, she can stop me in my tracks. And heaven forbid there's a leaf, stick, piece of dust on her foot/belly/butt! There's absolutely no moving until I've removed the offending object. Now if she's out running in a field full of twigs or leaves - never even notices.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Sadly, Linus does not care for walks either. He does enjoy being carried while I walk though. I usually walk somewhere where I can put him down off leash to run. Now that he LOVES! Do you have a place to walk to like that? I usually use a front carrier (or have him in my arms--he is small).
Karen


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ahhh the Yin and Yang of Havanese!!! Cash hates leash walks too. (he hides when the leash comes out) And he drags behind. But He will play non stop in the yard and in the house. Jasper on the other hand demands his 2 walks a day... and gets grumpy if he does not get them. 

I have wondered if it is physical with Cash... his front legs are much shorter than his back legs and I think the motion of running and playing may be more comfortable for him than walking. I also notice he much prefers to walk on soft grass than the hard street. It is hard for me to see with all her beautiful hair, but could Dora have a similar issue? Congrats on the weightloss.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Amanda, I noticed at the playdate and thought that Dora and Cicero were both calm laid back little Havs. Neither seem to get in a hurry and enjoyed relaxing and watching. I think with Cicero on walks ~ it is the leash!! He walks ~ but slowly and if I stop he is on his belly resting. Now, take the leash off and he's happy and free. I think it makes him a little lazy (sad) to feel as if someone has control of him outside.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Amanda-I'm not trying to make you run! The only time I run is if it's toward a buffet or a great sale!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I have to bump this up because it has almost been a year but I think Dora had her first walk that she has truly enjoyed. I have renewed my commitment to walking them regularly and spending time with one dog at a time. With Belle and Dash they dont look back on their personal walks! But Dora it has been the same old girl. DH and I have been walking one dog each night and he even says why dont we take Dora in the stroller. This morning I decided before the sun came out that it would be Dora's turn. She did her usually laying down in the garage (where I keep the leashes) and if anyone were to drive by, they would think I was stealing someone's dog. My next door neighbors laugh every time we try and take Dora. She tries to lay down on our street and we usually carry her past our street and then she is pretty good unless a tiny leaf is in her hair and then she needs carried again. Dora has no problems hanging out in the yard, going hiking in the woods but walks are not her friends! I was thinking maybe I should take one of the other two as it is easier on me. But I stuck to it and Dora had her tail up the entire time, she sniffed yards, Sophie next door, she was pet by neighbors and most of all, she didn't want to go back in the house when we returned. I had to take her by the collar and make her go in!!!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

And with the year that has gone by, Moxie has become a much better walker. I find that I never have to use my sling anymore and if I pick him up it is just for my own sake if I am cold and I need him to warm me up.
Yeah Dora, Yeah Moxie!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Such a cute picture! 

I can see a cute pink harness peeking through. What brand is it? I am thinking of getting them for my two.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YEAH Dora and Moxie!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah Dora! She looks very pleased with herself in that photo.

In getting ready to foster, I recently read something about puppymill dogs frequently having a rough time with leashes - especially if there's any pulling on the leash. I know Dora isn't a puppymill rescue but she seems to have very similar issues to Tess when walking. I'll post the info out when I get home tonight - maybe it will at least help understand Dora's thinking.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Good for Dora and Moxie!! Great photo of Dora - she looks like one very happy Hav!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm thrilled to read that Dora and Moxie have finally discovered the joys of walking :clap2: 

Tori is never excited to go on a walk, because it means putting on the harness and leash (she hates the harness going over her head) However, once we're moving, she loves it!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Cute story, great picture and good for Dora. You know some of us just do not like exercise, my friends almost have to drag me to the gym, but I enjoy it once I’m there.
Maybe she just doesn’t see the need.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debra- woo hoo! Come on over and let's go walking!!! No stroller or sling


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

The visual of Dora laying down in the middle of the street while you're trying to drag her made me laugh out loud. These havs can certainly turn into drama queens, can't they?!?!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm glad this thread got bumped up! Lola doesn't have much passion for walks either. I feel better knowing there are other lazy havs out there who don't like their daily walks. She loves the park, loves to play with her toys, but I think she's more of a couch potato, homebody. I think the leash is a big part of it too, she'd rather be free like she is at the park. I started trying to have a different attitude about it, that she was going on at least one long walk a day no matter what! I told myself no carrying, no dragging & no getting frustrated....and its been going better. I try to keep her in a heel command with a stop-sit every few paces until we get to the end of the street where she would normally sit or put on the breaks and after we pass that mark she's fine. I give her treats when she heels and sits. She also does better when we do the same route every day and if the walk isn't too early in the morning. She's def not a morning doggie.

Glad Dora is starting to enjoy her walks more! She looks so happy in the pic!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I love the picture of your three between the flower pots. Boss Belle looks so tiny!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am not really convinced Evye enjoys walks either. She is okay once we get going but usually I have to chase her around the house to get her harness on. I'm not sure if it's just a game with her or she really just doesn't want to go. She could stand to lose a little weight.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Maddie is lazy, too. She likes a quick walk around the block, enough for her to sniff sniff and piddle everywhere possible. Then, she heads straight for home. If you try to deviate from her normal route, she looks at you like you're crazy and tugs to go "her way".

Roscoe on the other hand LOVES walks and can only be convinced to go home by saying "you wanna go home and see daddy?!"


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, what do you attribute the change too? preferring walking to being in a stroller? Cash still poops out, but has become a trooper and drags along.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The harness is a cheap puppia knock off I bought at a rescue event but we have had it since Dora was a puppy. The great thing about Dora is she doesnt pull so it doesnt create matts. The brand says Gooby but what I like is the straps are a thin butter like suede. I don't see the exact one I got but it is probably 4 years old.

http://gbfsn.com/cart/product_info.php?cPath=20&products_id=59

As to the change, I think it was tough love. I didn't give in (DH was fighting me on this) and it has taken awhile for her to be comfortable- Dora is pretty soft in personality outside of her home especially alone (see her in the house and she is a different dog!). I think she gained a new comfort level of nothing is going to happen to her and I bet she built up some strength walking so she was more physically comfortable as well.

On another note when walking all 3, Dora does WAY WAY better when she is on her own leash. Dash and Belle are quite the pair on the dual dog walker and both run the entire time. Dora HATES being paired with one of them so I just let her be on her own leash as she is right next to me and the other two are bounding ahead.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay to continue my bragging on my baby girl Neezer as she has taken along time to get this confident. Over the last week we have had to use the flexi with Dora!!!!! The regular 6 foot leashes aren't long enough. Dora has decided walks are officially fun even when it is just with mom and dad. She has also decided there are lots of good sniffs. She walks into a yard and sniffs as we keep walking and she just knows when she has to come running otherwise she gets dragged. We laugh at her sense of this. She is moving faster than she ever has and her tail is remaining up the entire time. She still flips out if something gets caught on fur but we haven't taken any toys or treats. When we get to our cul de sac we are letting her offlead and she is running (dora speed ofcourse!)


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Lovely picture of Dora and happy to hear about her progress! I am sure she is much happier


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey this is great. I'm glad to hear she is enjoying her walks. Love the picture and the bow.


----------

